# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  rundll32 команды

## x2z7yy

Есть вот такие команды:
rundll32 user32, SetCursorPos
rundll32 user32, mouse_event
они выполняют перевод курсора в нижний-праввый угол экрана и щелчок мышью соответственно, если ввести их в "Выполнить..."

Есть ли команда(из этой же серии:)) которая отвечает за прокрутку колесика мыши? може быть из других библиотек, но вроде в должна быть в user32, т.к. именно она отвечает за интерактивные действия пользователя

----------

